# Gi shopping



## jthomas1600 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not much traffic here, so I'm not sure what to expect in responses, but basically: 

What's your favorite brands and what websites do you trust? I'm looking for a new gi. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2013)

jthomas1600 said:


> Not much traffic here, so I'm not sure what to expect in responses, but basically:
> 
> What's your favorite brands and what websites do you trust? I'm looking for a new gi.
> 
> Thanks



My favorite Gi right now is my inverted panda.  I also like the tatami estilo.  

Have you seen the gireviews.com website?  If not, I recommend you check it out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EddieCyrax (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuji.

Good quality at an affordable price.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 6, 2013)

You list:

BJJ / MMA / Grappling / Wrestling, Boxing, Tae Kwon Do

As your systems.  Which are you planning to use the new Gi for?


----------



## jthomas1600 (Feb 6, 2013)

Instructor said:


> You list:
> 
> BJJ / MMA / Grappling / Wrestling, Boxing, Tae Kwon Do
> 
> As your systems.  Which are you planning to use the new Gi for?



Nice catch. This will be for traditional BJJ.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought an X-Guard gi. Apparently for promotional purposes they are auctioning new gis on ebay. I got mine for around $78+$12 shipping. I've worn it a half dozen times and have let my son use it a few times. Seems to be well built, looks good (have received many compliments in class), and fits comfortably. They're definitely worth a look if anyone else is shopping for a gi.


----------



## Dirtymeat (Mar 3, 2013)

*Century Martial Arts*-Largest mixed *martial* *arts* supplier-Karate Belts-Karate Uniforms-sparring gear-MMA-MMA gear-MMA glove-MMA shorts Tapout-UFC

http://www.centurymartialarts.com/


----------



## dungeonworks (Apr 12, 2013)

I am wondering the same thing.  Just a bump for this thread, see if any additional suggestions are offered on BJJ gi's and best places to buy them.


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2013)

Bjjhq has great deals.   Keep an eye out and be prepared to act quick and you can get a great deal.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dungeonworks (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you Steve.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 13, 2013)

Whilst not really a suitable site for the BJJ this thread is actually about, I can recommend the iai-gi and hakama from here http://www.e-bogu.com/


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a general recommendation for the inverted panda Gi.  I have two, both purchased from bjjhq for about $100.  It's en extremely well made Gi, and worth the full price,  but at $100, it is an outright steal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dungeonworks (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks again Steve and Sukerkin.

Steve, I went there and they only have the tight Vale Tudo shorts.  NOBODY wants to SEE me in them, let alone ROLL with me! :xtrmshock:lol:

From Googling around, I am liking a few different ones, but not sure for size.  I'm 5'11" tall and weigh 225 lbs.  Broad shoulders, wider ribs, not really any beer belly but not a six pack either. I would consider myself inshape at about 215 lbs.'ish.  My fears are more on he pants size, or inseam.  I wear 30"-32" inseams on my blue jeans.  The sizing charts are noting inhuman proportions! LOL  I have seen the Tatami Zero G V2 at the dojo and liked it.  On the web, ones I seen but am confused about sizing are the Gameness Air, GOMGI, Padilla & Sons, and the X-Guard Firestorm.  Any ideas on he size I should look at?


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2013)

dungeonworks said:


> Thanks again Steve and Sukerkin.
> 
> Steve, I went there and they only have the tight Vale Tudo shorts.  NOBODY wants to SEE me in them, let alone ROLL with me! :xtrmshock:lol:
> 
> From Googling around, I am liking a few different ones, but not sure for size.  I'm 5'11" tall and weigh 225 lbs.  Broad shoulders, wider ribs, not really any beer belly but not a six pack either. I would consider myself inshape at about 215 lbs.'ish.  My fears are more on he pants size, or inseam.  I wear 30"-32" inseams on my blue jeans.  The sizing charts are noting inhuman proportions! LOL  I have seen the Tatami Zero G V2 at the dojo and liked it.  On the web, ones I seen but am confused about sizing are the Gameness Air, GOMGI, Padilla & Sons, and the X-Guard Firestorm.  Any ideas on he size I should look at?


The way BJJHQ works, they have a different deal each day.  Sometimes it's a rash guard, sometimes shorts, and often it's a specific brand/style of gi.  You have to check, or what I do is sign up for email alerts.  You sound like you're in the A-3 area to me. 

Padilla and Sons is a solid company.  If you send the guy an email and ask him what size you should get, he'll call you or email you back and work with you.  That's been my experience, at least.  As for the gi, I still wear a gold weave I've had for over 3 years from them.  It's a solid, low cost gi.

Some companies, like Inverted Gear (the panda gi), have husky and slim sizes, too.


----------



## dungeonworks (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks again Steve.  I am just happy to be training again more than anything.  I have never done any Gi stuff.  Done lots of No-Gi sparring with an MMA club a few years back, but never Gi or actual BJJ.  I am pretty pumped...especially because my son and I are training together!  Dream come true!    He's 8.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am almost the exact same size as you....30 inch inseam/215lb. The X-Guard gi's are marketed as being cut a little "roomy" and my A-2 fits me perfectly. Since I posted here last I've continued to roll in mine and can't say enough good things about them. At our dimensions I believe you really need a "roomy" A-2 as opposed to an A-3. I bought a Vulkan A-3 jacket recently and the sleeves are way too long. 

And on a side note...my wife bought me a pair of bad boy shorts for our last in-house tournament. I kept my board shorts on until the last second before the match started and then dropped them to the floor showing off my new bad boys. Most of the guys at the gym said it was the high point of the day. I'm now known as "wear what's comfortable Joe".


----------



## dungeonworks (Apr 18, 2013)

jthomas1600 said:


> I am almost the exact same size as you....30 inch inseam/215lb. The X-Guard gi's are marketed as being cut a little "roomy" and my A-2 fits me perfectly. Since I posted here last I've continued to roll in mine and can't say enough good things about them. At our dimensions I believe you really need a "roomy" A-2 as opposed to an A-3. I bought a Vulkan A-3 jacket recently and the sleeves are way too long.
> 
> And on a side note...my wife bought me a pair of bad boy shorts for our last in-house tournament. I kept my board shorts on until the last second before the match started and then dropped them to the floor showing off my new bad boys. Most of the guys at the gym said it was the high point of the day. I'm now known as "wear what's comfortable Joe".




Thanks for the update JT. 215 lbs is where I would like to be.  I am at 222-228 lbs (weight climbs when I do sprint workouts on the track for some reason it goes down when I stop! LOL) depending on the day.  I go to the gym 2-3 times per week and now BJJ twice a week too.  I eat pretty clean and limit junk so hopefully the scale will keep going to the left!  I too found a deal on the X-Guard through eBay....although about $20 more expensive.  Seems like they are gaining traction on there as the auctions for them are finishing about $20-$30 from the actual prices from there site.


----------



## dungeonworks (Apr 29, 2013)

I ended up getting the X-Guard Hurricane.  This thing was as advertised and fits like it was custom tailored.  Gi jacket gives me just enough room in the shoulders and stays comfortably snug around my handlebars. LOL  Pants were not too long as I feared either.  I got the A3 size.  Compared to the Dojo gi's they let me use, and I am unsure of the brands aside the Joker one, I was ready to buy an A4.  After talking with the X-Guard people, they said A3 was a good fit for me and my body type....and now that I got to train technique and roll in it, I have to agree.  VERY nice gi.

....now, if I could just get used to wrasslin' with pajamas on! :uhohh: :uhyeah:


----------



## dungeonworks (Apr 29, 2013)

jthomas1600 said:


> I am almost the exact same size as you....30 inch inseam/215lb. The X-Guard gi's are marketed as being cut a little "roomy" and my A-2 fits me perfectly. Since I posted here last I've continued to roll in mine and can't say enough good things about them. At our dimensions I believe you really need a "roomy" A-2 as opposed to an A-3. I bought a Vulkan A-3 jacket recently and the sleeves are way too long.
> 
> And on a side note...my wife bought me a pair of bad boy shorts for our last in-house tournament. I kept my board shorts on until the last second before the match started and then dropped them to the floor showing off my new bad boys. Most of the guys at the gym said it was the high point of the day. I'm now known as "wear what's comfortable Joe".



Sorry jthomas, I meant to quote you with my last reply.


----------

